
Florida Bar Exam Postponed for 3rd due to software problems - petey283
https://www.firstcoastnews.com/article/news/state/florida-bar-exam-delayed-again-due-to-tech-issues/77-518259cb-8fec-4e33-8b4a-d4e4d7d79c01
======
petey283
Provided for more context:

[https://www.tampabay.com/news/2020/08/11/the-florida-bar-
exa...](https://www.tampabay.com/news/2020/08/11/the-florida-bar-exam-
software-crashes-freezes-and-can-lead-to-hacks-examinees-say/)

------
pmdulaney
"Florida Bar Exam Postponed for 3rd _time_ due to software problems"

